
Ubiquity 0.5 Preview Release - zeedotme
https://labs.mozilla.com/2009/06/ubiquity-0-5-preview-release/
======
crux
Ubiquity belongs to a very large class of software, that which I find deeply
interesting and compelling—yet is so disruptive, requiring enough memorization
and adjustment of my habits, that I never adopt it, and always set it down or
let it lie dormant after a couple minutes of playing. It's not that I come to
any verdict and decide not to use it; but there's such a huge gap between,
"This will be very useful! Let's stick it in the toolbox!" and "This is a
great tool that I'm comfortable and happy using frequently!". Most of that gap
is occupied by many individual, "I know! I'll use Ubiquity. Good thing I was
aware of what kinds of problems it would be good for, remembered that it would
be appropriate to use here, and remembered what in fact to do."s.

Last time I picked it up Ubiquity did nothing to help me traverse that gap.
But here I am downloading it again at .5 so we'll see if things will be
different.

~~~
crux
Yeah, so I'm back on Safari. Plus c'est la meme chose.

